# Can't Login to Windows live messenger



## Crimsonfear (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, thank you for taking you time to read this thread. I was wondering if someone can help me with a windows live messenger problem. When I try to login I get an error and the error code is: 80072ee7

When I press Troubleshoot it gives me a screen like this except that there is an yellow exclaimation by the DNS and the Keyport


I dont' have any problems with my internet connection and I don't have a firewall of any kind on. I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling but nothing seems to help. Thank you for everyone who took the time to read this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://messenger-support.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!8B3F39C76A8B853F!13933.entry

Make sure that it's allowed through any firewalls.


----------



## Crimsonfear (Mar 15, 2008)

My windows firewall isn't turned on and I'm not running any kind of firewall or anti-virus program at all. Is there a way to test if theres a firewall running on your computer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## Crimsonfear (Mar 15, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 下午 07:16:44, on 2008/3/17
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\9af51.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\桌面\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kerne0110.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinInstall.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AdPopup - {11F09AFD-75AD-4E51-AB43-E09E9351CE16} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\CPUSH\cpush0.dll
O2 - BHO: Info cache - {385AB8C6-FB22-4D17-8834-064E2BA0A6F0} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\PCTools\pctools.dll
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: WEB毀瓷馮悵誘 - {523C33CB-510E-4857-9801-78F1D892879C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kavsys.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Office toolbar - {BC660FC4-4B54-4CC7-AC65-23B0CA1FBBB0} - C:\WINDOWS\sysosa.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: GetIE Helper - {BDEEE1B1-8B25-42BE-9925-1E0228C27126} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\GetIEBrowser.dll
O2 - BHO: NTIECatcher Class - {C56CB6B0-0D96-11D6-8C65-B2868B609932} - C:\Program Files\Xi\NetTransport 2\NTIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Invoke Class - {FFB3D068-F8DA-4370-A71E-83B1C959CDD6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\59a1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSNShell] C:\Program Files\msnshell\msnshell.exe autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Super Rabbit SRRestore] C:\PROGRA~1\SUPERR~1\magicset\SRRest.exe /autosave
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CJIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\CHANGJIE\CINTLCFG.EXE /CJIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\PHONETIC\TINTLCFG.EXE /PHIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemMgr] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ir32_b.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KuroService] "C:\Program Files\Kuro\KuroService.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KKBOX Tray Icon] C:\Program Files\KKBOX\KKBOX_Tray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ezHelper] C:\Program Files\ezHelper\ezHelper.exe 300
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [foxy] "C:\Program Files\Foxy\Foxy.exe" -tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [sge2n95] rundll32 "C:\WINDOWS\Downlo~1\sge2n95.dll",start
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [poh] rundll32 "C:\WINDOWS\Downlo~1\poh.dll",Run
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZBzeb031YYTW
O8 - Extra context menu item: 使用影音傳送帶下載 - C:\Program Files\Xi\NetTransport 2\NTAddLink.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: 使用影音傳送帶下載全部連結 - C:\Program Files\Xi\NetTransport 2\NTAddList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: 剪貼簿文字: 簡 > 繁 - res://C:\Program Files\ALiBaBar\ALiBaBar.dll/RT_HTML/ClipToTrad
O8 - Extra context menu item: 剪貼簿文字: 繁 > 簡 - res://C:\Program Files\ALiBaBar\ALiBaBar.dll/RT_HTML/ClipToSim
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Office Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: 網頁: [簡體] 顯示 - res://C:\Program Files\ALiBaBar\ALiBaBar.dll/RT_HTML/PageToSim
O8 - Extra context menu item: 網頁: [繁體] 顯示 - res://C:\Program Files\ALiBaBar\ALiBaBar.dll/RT_HTML/PageToTrad
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java 主控台 - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: 網頁防護統計 - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: 參考資料 - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe (file missing)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=tw.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/FunBuddyIconsFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {DB7BF79A-FC51-4B5A-92BC-A65731174380} (InstantAction Game Launcher) - http://www.instantaction.com/download/iaplayer.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1.0\adialhk.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod 服務 (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PDScheduler (PDSched) - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe

--
End of file - 8488 bytes









Hope this helps, sorry if theres a few chinese characters in there, I'm on a chinese computer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WOW, you have a bunch of malware, I suggest you first clean that up!

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## cfergie (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi cant sign into messenger live key port error 80072efd i am operating windows 7


----------



## cfergie (Dec 4, 2009)

cfergie said:


> Hi cant sign into messenger live key port error 80072efd i am operating windows 7


Hi cant sign into messenger live key port error 80072efd i am operating windows 7


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*cfergie*, please start your OWN thread if you want assistance, do not hijack another user's forum.


----------

